# Whos got the Fresh Peeler Crab



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I stoped by Cobe Marine at 10:30am yesterday and say a fresh shipment of peelers;went back there after work and they sold out at 3:30pm.Is there anybody else who has fresh peelers.Peeler Crab is the BEST Drum bait I have ever used;I need some.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tylers tackle in C-Bch


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeff when can't get fresh peelers (forget the frozen) I use live soft crabs. I get 6 nice baits out of one. IMHO they're much better than peelers. I've also used live female hard crabs with success. Just pop off the top shell and use them like peeler. Make sure you crack both sections of the claw so the juices can flow. BTW I use females because they're less expensive.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anglers has the smaller soft crabs or atleast they did.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Tracker did you notice how much Angler's was getting for the soft crabs? Thanks.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

$3.00 per crab


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

3.00 dolars a crab?! good lord. here's a tip go to your local waterman and offer to buy them from him most crabbers will sell them to you at or just below market value. case in point they lady i go to sold me a dozen peelers for....4 dollars.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like *Strangler's* is back to their old ways.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you checked at warrens Bait box in Glen Burnie?

What is name of the place down Mountain Road toward downs Park?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Fishbones;Me and Croaker 83 stoped there to get bait back in March.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

bigjeff when we gnna fish delaware or kipto and cbbt


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Croaker 83)I dont know;But if you give me a call on Friday we might make plans for the weekend my crazy azz schedule changes alot.Im still at the same number if you still have it on you.What happened to your phone?Did you change your number?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i lost my cell so i have no1s numbers and i changed my number send me yours ill give you a call


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

View attachment 5991
View attachment 5992
View attachment 5991
got some soft crabs from warrens a while back and froze some for later, last week no one had and peelers. got this on a thawed crab out in front of the coke. i hope the shed happens this week

fishbones is on mountain rd


----------

